
Video killed the ISP: Torrents of traffic and the Internet backbone - prakash
http://arstechnica.com/articles/culture/exaflood-not-happening.ars/1
======
tlrobinson
<http://www.newnetworks.com/broadbandscandals.htm>

In the US, the ISPs were supposed to give us 45Mbps connections by 2006. That
never happened. I don't feel too bad for them.

